# Qu'est-ce que vous vouliez faire quand vous étiez petit?



## spud34 (25 Octobre 2006)

Sujet un peu bateau mais qui m'amuse: quels étaient vos professions rêvées quand vous étiez jeunes, mais vraiment jeunes. Pour ma part, fan de polar dès que j'ai su lire, je voulais être médecin légiste car flic, c'était trop commun! A vous!!!


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

être moi.... :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

*RIEN!!!*


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> être moi.... :style:



_être.

juste ça. _


----------



## spud34 (25 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *RIEN!!!*



Oui, bon, quand on est Corse, c'est pas vraiment original


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4025278 a dit:
			
		

> _&#234;tre.
> 
> juste &#231;a. _


ben vi... ni corse, ni picard....  
 et pourtant, opini&#226;trement, j'ai toujours voulu et je veux toujours la m&#234;me chose !!.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

spud34 a dit:


> Oui, bon, quand on est Corse, c'est pas vraiment original


Parce que tu le trouves original ton cliché sur les Corses, ô baullò?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ben vi... ni corse...



On est déjà bien assez nombreux...


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ben vi... ni corse, ni picard....
> et pourtant, opiniâtrement, j'ai toujours voulu et je veux toujours la même chose !!.....



On dit j'aimerais d'abord  



Vous vouliez bosser quand vous étiez petits vous ? 
Moi toujours pas


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> &#234;tre moi.... :style:



rat&#233; !  

sinon:
architecte
pilote d'avion
charpentier
artiste maudit 
ndlr: un artiste maudit est un artiste incompris de son vivant qui meurt seul, fauch&#233; et mis&#233;rable, puis est reconnu une fois mort comme &#233;tant un des artistes majeurs de sa generation (minimum   )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Vous vouliez bosser quand vous &#233;tiez petits vous ?
> Moi toujours pas


*Oui, mais toi, tu es une fille bien...* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Parce que tu le trouves original ton cliché sur les Corses, ô baullò?



C'est vrai ça, bordel, pourquoi auriez-vous le monopole de la fainéantise?!?  




Allez hop, comme Mado. J'ai jamais eu envie de bosser, je bosse et je fais tout pour en faire le moins possible.


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

_on a remarqu&#233;... Edheache ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

«&#8201;Quand j'étais petit, je voulais être maître du monde. Maintenant que je suis grand, j'arrive à peine à être maître de moi-même.&#8201;» Le Chat/Philippe Geluk.


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> On dit j'aimerais d'abord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'dis c'que j'veux ! 
pis le boulot et une passion arrivent &#224; s'imbriquer parfois... 



naas a dit:


> rat&#233; !
> (...)


pit&#232;tre, mais au moins je peux me bourrer la gueule, mon pseudo n'est pas "_nase_".....   



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Oui, mais toi, tu es une fille bien...* :love: :love: :love:


*Toi aussi !!...*   :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai &#231;a, bordel, pourquoi auriez-vous le monopole de la fain&#233;antise?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aurait-on trouv&#233; le point commun des membres de la horde? 

edit :
Ah ben nan merde, ya tirhum qui dit n'importe quoi.


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> «&#8201;Quand j'étais petit, je voulais être maître du monde. Maintenant que je suis grand, j'arrive à peine à être maître de moi-même.&#8201;» Le Chat/Philippe Geluk.



mojo jojo ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Aurait-on trouv&#233; le point commun des membres de la horde?


Mado? :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mado? :love:


merde, grillé... :mouais:


:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mado? :love:



Ah bon?... Je ne savais pas...


----------



## NED (25 Octobre 2006)

J'voulais être chanteur ou Acteur.... ​


----------



## r0m1 (25 Octobre 2006)

Quand j'étais petit je voulais être grand ......








(bon voila ca y est je l'ai fait, je regrette déjà :rose: )


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah bon?... Je ne savais pas...



Moi non plus 

Dans le sud les infos arrivent toujours plus lentement. Pas grave. On n'est pas pressés.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> On n'est pas pressés.


Eeeeeeeeeet voilàààààààà!!! Ça ça va encore nous attirer les sarcasmes et les clichés vaseux de ces aigris du nord (Qui commence au dessus d'Avignon, il est bon de le rappeler)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Eeeeeeeeeet voilàààààààà!!! Ça ça va encore nous attirer les sarcasmes et les clichés vaseux de ces aigris du nord (Qui commence au dessus d'Avignon, il est bon de le rappeler)


Avignon? 

Que des ploucs.


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Eeeeeeeeeet voilàààààààà!!! Ça ça va encore nous attirer les sarcasmes et les clichés vaseux de ces aigris du nord (Qui commence au dessus d'Avignon, il est bon de le rappeler)




Toi t'es mon sud  

 (Et nous ça va jusqu'à Montélimar. Comme ça, on a les fruits confits Et le nougat)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Avignon?
> 
> Que des ploucs.



Certes, certes... Mais rien de comparable avec plus haut...


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

_


PATOCHMAN a dit:



			Eeeeeeeeeet voilàààààààà!!! Ça ça va encore nous attirer les sarcasmes et les clichés vaseux de ces aigris du nord (Qui commence au dessus d'Avignon, il est bon de le rappeler) 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


comme le Sud commence sous la Loire, je crois discerner un no man's land entre Angers et Avignon... 

LucG pourrait-il nous en dire plus ?!! 


HS les gars... même si déjà bu... 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Ouch.
> _Dommage pour toi.
> Pas pour toi le plan *"Piscine 2008"*._
> ...


Ranafout' 

Fait trop chaud.


----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pas pour toi le plan *"Piscine 2008"*.
> :rateau:
> 
> :love:



J'en suis, j'en suis  :love: 


Bon sinon petite, je voulais faire "fille de superman"    (c'est vrai en plus  )


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ranafout'
> 
> Fait trop chaud.



_tu te baignes dans l'Avre ?  _


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4025364 a dit:
			
		

> _tu te baignes dans l'Avre ?  _


et moi au Havre... :casse: :casse:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4025364 a dit:
			
		

> _tu te baignes dans l'Avre ?  _


Non, je ne me baigne pas. C'est les ploucs qui se baignent. 

_Faut suivre, hein? _


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2006)

l'avre de pets ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, je ne me baigne pas. C'est les ploucs qui se baignent.
> 
> _Faut suivre, hein? _


C'est bien pour &#231;a qu'on ne comprend pas pourquoi tu ne te baignes pas... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4025351 a dit:
			
		

> _comme le Sud commence sous la Loire, je crois discerner un no man's land entre Angers et Avignon... _


 
Pour y avoir vécu 11 ans je confirme: y'a rien 

Si non quand j'étais petit je voulais être éboueur (véridique).
J'ai toujours été fasciné par les ordures.


C'est pour ça que j'aime bien Bobby.


 :rateau:


----------



## papieralu (25 Octobre 2006)

C'est marrant, égal avec quel pseudo je me connecte, je finis toujours par voir mes posts supprimés. 

Je me marre bien avec vous, mais y a des limites... :hein: :rose: :rose:   :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4025376 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour &#231;a qu'on ne comprend pas pourquoi tu ne te baignes pas... :rateau:


Ah non!, c'est pas ce qui &#233;tait pr&#233;vu.  _Et puis faut pas confondre plouc et abruti..._
Remonte un peu plus haut, Patoch raconte des saloperies sur les gens du  Nord.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> C'est marrant, égal avec quel pseudo je me connecte, je finis toujours par voir mes posts supprimés.
> 
> Je me marre bien avec vous, mais y a des limites... :hein: :rose: :rose:   :rateau:


Tu sais, nous pouvons, nous amuser aussi sans toi. D'ailleurs, je le sens bien l&#224;...


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> C'est marrant, égal avec quel pseudo je me connecte, je finis toujours par voir mes posts supprimés.
> 
> Je me marre bien avec vous, mais y a des limites... :hein: :rose: :rose:   :rateau:


à te "_dévoiler_" comme ça......


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> C'est marrant, égal avec quel pseudo je me connecte,...



Le proxi mon ami le proxi !


----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> C'est marrant, égal avec quel pseudo je me connecte, je finis toujours par voir mes posts supprimés.



Comme quoi ça vient peut être pas du pseudo


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Octobre 2006)

Moi je voulais être testeur de matelas        

Ca peut prêter à confusion mais je pensais vraiment que ça pouvait être un métier de tout repos quand j'étais petit       

Au moins je suis parti sur de bonnes bases !


----------



## papieralu (25 Octobre 2006)

Devant tant de haine, je m'incline... 

Mes respectueuses salutations à la communauté MacG.


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2006)

benh j'ai rien dit  j'ai m&#234;me pas le temps de lire tes autres posts


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> Devant tant de haine, je m'incline...
> 
> Mes respectueuses salutations à la communauté MacG.


mmmhhh... faut décoder un peu, t'emballes pas.....


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2006)

surtout que le bar est loin d'&#234;tre la communaut&#233; macg&#233;, ce n'est qu'une petite partie de la communaut&#233; ( certains diraient heureusement  )


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

naas a dit:


> surtout que le bar est loin d'être la communauté macgé, ce n'est qu'une petite partie de la communauté ( certains diraient heureusement  )



_diviser, toujours diviser...   _


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Octobre 2006)

OUAIS DONC TOUT LE MONDE S'EN FOUT DE CE QUE JE VOULAIS FAIRE QUAND J'ETAIS PETIT  

        
C'est que vous m'avez l'air tendu alors je vous détend


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4025422 a dit:
			
		

> _diviser, toujours diviser...   _


pas une vocation de pompier, alors... quand il &#233;tait p'tit ?!.... 





sinon je r&#233;it&#232;re; &#234;tre, est suffisament compliqu&#233; comme &#231;a....


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> pas une vocation de pompier, alors... quand il &#233;tait p'tit ?!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_math&#233;maticien surement !! 


pour ton edit : faudra qu'on en cause en live parce que nous avons quelques points communs &#224; ce sujet, nous connaissons les autres... 
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2006)

Moi, je voulais être "instit" ... j'ai toujours voulu être instituteur ... je l'ai su le premier jour de ma rentrée scolaire lorsque j'ai franchi la porte de ma première classe...
Malheureusement, le destin ne m'a pas laissé le choix ... l'Ecole Normale était payante dans les années 60 et mes parents n'avaient pas les moyens de m'y envoyer ... j'ai donc commencé à travailler très tôt, juste après mon service militaire...
J'ai fait ce qu'on appelle communément une "belle carrière" au sein d'une prestigieuse multinationale américaine que j'ai sciemment quittée il y a environ un an pour retrouver ou tenter de retrouver mes rêves d'antan ... question de boucler la boucle ... quelques mois en tant que consultant indépendant et ensuite, la possibilité pour moi de diriger des stages d'informatique et de gestion pour des personnes en recherche d'emploi ... ce n'est pas tout-à-fait un job d'instit, mais ça y ressemble ... j'essaie d'oublier que mes élèves ont parfois mon âge ... mais en compensation, j'ai un tableau noir, des craies (bleues les craies !!!!) et un bureau légèrement surélevé... OK ! c'est pas instit, mais ça en a le goût ... et pour moi, c'était vachement important de me sentir "enfin humainement utile" ...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Octobre 2006)

Ben moi qui croyait que the big lebowsky était sans emploi  
félicitation


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> _[mgz] BackCat was here by Nephou_




_ben du coup c&#8217;est tout by Nephou_


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> _[mgz] BackCat was here by Nephou_



_je te rappelle que tu es encore petit mon cher *NABOT* !!   _


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

Perso je voulais &#234;tre serial killer.
Ou drogu&#233;.
Ou les deux. 




_jp sale batard! _


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> sinon je réitère; être, est suffisament compliqué comme ça....


être et avoir quelques avoirs permet tout de même de mieux être


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> Devant tant de haine, je m'incline...
> 
> Mes respectueuses salutations à la communauté MacG.


En fait, apr&#232;s "pr&#233;sentez-vous", faudrait ouvrir un fil "dites au revoir".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben moi qui croyait que the big lebowsky était sans emploi
> félicitation


 ... en fait, je n'ai rien à voir avec le "vrai" Big qui était un glandeur de première !!!!!
Pendant plus de 30 ans passés dans la même multinationale, j'ai été un vrai "petit soldat" gravissant successivement tous les échelons hiérarchiques un par un jusqu'à devenir l'adjoint du CEO ... le temps a passé si vite que je ne me suis pas senti "devenir vieux" jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive que j'avais déjà les 2 pieds sur la voie de garage par excellence... je n'ai pas pu le supporter et j'ai négocié mon départ !
Pas de remords ni de regrets ... j'ai vendu mon travail et j'ai été bien payé pour le faire ... je n'ai jamais eu à me compromettre ni compromettre qui que ce soit dans le cadre de mon activité professionnelle...
Mais aujourd'hui, je n'échangerais ma place avec personne ... j'ai un salaire de loin inférieur (de très loin même !) à ce que je gagnais auparavant ... mais j'ai le sentiment de servir à autre chose qu'à manier des chiffres et des rapports et à calculer des courbes de rentabilité et de productivité !


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

naas a dit:


> &#234;tre et avoir quelques avoirs permet tout de m&#234;me de mieux &#234;tre


*"rien faire et laisser braire" ! *
_Livre de Tirhum. 3&#232;me verset verre. 2&#232;me cul sec (an p&#233;t&#233; pi&#233. 
fermer la porte en sortant.....
partez pas avec la bouteille !...
_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> C'est marrant, égal avec quel pseudo je me connecte, je finis toujours par voir mes posts supprimés.
> 
> Je me marre bien avec vous, mais y a des limites... :hein: :rose: :rose:   :rateau:



bin t'es qui alors tu m'as boulée grise 

sinon moi j'voulais être chirurgien pour réparer les gens mais à cause des maths j'ai tout râté  
alors j'ai fait blonde:bebe: :love:


----------



## Melounette (26 Octobre 2006)

Distributeuse de pots de colle.(je ne sais pas pourquoi, bon faut dire les colles Cléôpatre, c'était de la bonne). 
Et très vite, ça a été "no future", je veux être chômeuse.Bin, pas loin, je suis intermittente.:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Je voulais devenir ornithologie... Logique pour une mouette, hein?


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2006)

Moi je voulais être le mec qui frotte des glaçons sur les tétons des danseuses du Lido avant d'entrer en scène...


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Moi je voulais être le mec qui frotte des glaçons sur les tétons des danseuses du Lido avant d'entrer en scène...



Tu m'étonnes... 

Moi j'aurais été le glaçon, pour disparaître sans laisser de traces, et réapparaître plus loin sous forme de glace à l'eau pour me faire lécher après le spectacle ...:love:


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> ... tu m'as boulée grise


en desous de 50 posts les pseudos boulent gris quand ils veulent bouler vert (sans impact donc)


----------



## elKBron (26 Octobre 2006)

eh beh moa, que j'étais petit; je voulais être neurochirurgien, comme papa, maman et tout le reste de la famille... et en fait, ben j'étais un bon cossard (10 à l'épreuve de physique chimie au baccalauréat : 10 en physique et 0 en chimie ).
Bref, papa m'a dit un jour : "t'es pas un bon chimiste, rêve pas..." Alors j'ai décidé de ne pas sauver les êtres humains mais de promouvoir les machines...


----------



## dool (26 Octobre 2006)

Moi petite, je voulais être instit aussi ! Banal pour l'époque et cette jeune génération dans laquelle je baignais...puis j'ai grandit...j'ai découvert petits à petits l'éducation nationale...j'ai cherché a savoir si je pouvais être instit indépendante ...( :mouais: )...on m'a toujours poussée à suivre la voie de prof alors que j'insistais sur le fait que je ne rentrerais pas dans ce systeme....aujourd'hui ?! Ben je creuse encore un peu la terre pour me faire mon chemin, l'arrivée n'est qu'à quelques pas...mais en tout cas aujourd'hui je m'occuppe de ceux dont on ne veux pas dans le systeme educatif quoiqu'on veuille bien nous faire miroiter... ...si c'est pas de la rebellion ça ?! :mouais:   


Bon sinon, il est où Jacques Martin ?!


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> sinon moi j'voulais être chirurgien pour réparer les gens mais à cause des maths j'ai tout râté
> alors j'ai fait blonde:bebe: :love:



Faut bien se reconvertir......


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Bon sinon, il est où Jacques Martin ?!



Il est en train de crever à petit feu..le pov....:hosto:


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2006)

kesskejevoul&#233;fer petit ?......
    :hein:  .....m'en souviens plus....

...ah si .....con !


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Dans ce fil, sur 68 posts il n'y a que les 2 posts de TheBig de valables !
> 
> Le reste, c'est du fast-flood !     :love:


mets tes lunettes et relis le fil......


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'aurais bien aim&#233; faire l'arch&#233;ologie &#233;gyptienne et voyager, mais comme perspective d'avenir, les gens autour de moi me disaient que je risquais plus de finir en prof de Fran&#231;ais qu'autre chose :rateau: alors ben vu que j'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; d&#233;mang&#233;e du crayon, faire des &#233;tudes artistiques me paraissait une bonne solution tout compte fait  et je ne le regrette pas :love:


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rose: :love: :rose: :love: :rose: :love: :rose: :love:
> Aaaah ! J'aurais su qu'un tel poste existait, j'aurais orienté toutes mes z'études supérieures en ce sens !
> *Et puis on aurait bossé ensemble !!*
> _Ou alors t'aurais été au Lido© et moi au Crazy Horse©._
> ...



Je te reconnais bien là, Roberto !!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si non quand j'étais petit je voulais être éboueur (véridique).
> J'ai toujours été fasciné par les ordures.



   Moi aussi, mais ceux qui sont dans le camion qui débouche les égoûts avec les gros tuyaux tout ça. La grande classe... 



Modern__Thing a dit:


> alors ben vu que j'ai toujours été démangée du crayon



...


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi aussi, mais ceux qui sont dans le camion qui débouche les égoûts avec les gros tuyaux tout ça. La grande classe...


La "_pompe à m****_", quoi !!...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> La "_pompe à m****_", quoi !!...



Voilààààààà...


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Octobre 2006)

Moi je voulai être archéologue comme Indiana Jones . Aujourd'hui ? Je fais des études d'histoire


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2006)

Petit, je voulais &#234;tre stewart (pour voyager tout le temps) ou lecteur professionel (pour lire tout le temps)...
Je fais aujourd'hui tout autre chose (monde de l'industrie), mais je ne desespere pas d'ouvrir mon caf&#233;-librairie quand je serais vieux (pass&#233; 40ans  )
(pour voyager dans les bouquins :love: )


----------



## boddy (26 Octobre 2006)

Influence d'une scolarité catho, sans doute, petite je voulais partir en Afrique pour aider les petits enfants noirs. Je suis allée plusieurs fois en Afrique, mais c'était pour des vacances ! Aujourd'hui, je travaille pour une association internationale ; c'est pas trop éloigné de mon rêve, en fait ! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4025351 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> comme le Sud commence sous la Loire, je crois discerner un no man's land entre Angers et Avignon...
> 
> ...



C'est relatif, tout à fait relatif : vu par les gens d'ici, la Scandinavie commence à Salses, bien en-dessous d'Avignon  Et pour moi qui continue à naviguer entre Lozère et Roussillon, je passe régulièrement quelques dizaines de fontières sud-nord sans compter celles que je ne passe que rarement : la Loire, Paris, etc. Le monde est un mille-feuilles 

Pour le no man's land, c'est manifestement faux : je rappelle que la population de la Lozère augmentre régulièrement de plusieurs habitants par an depuis 1999 après avoir baissé tout aussi régulièrement pendant 130 ans. 14 habitants au kilomètre carré, la surpopulation guette. 

Quant à jpmiss, c'est rien qu'un aigri hérétique et peut-être même relapse qui renie l'Auvergne qui l'a nourri, j'en suis sûr, au bon air, au Chanturgue et au Chateaugay, ce qui lui permet d'avoir encore assez de cheveux pour jouer au d'jeune


----------



## papieralu (26 Octobre 2006)

Allez, sans rancune (hein le Chat?) 

Moi, petite, je voulais être pédopsychiatre. Marcel Rufo était mon idole. Pis un jour, on m'a dit que je devais étudier la médecine pour faire ça... alors voilà, j'ai reçu un grand coup dans le ventre... Vous avez vu "little Miss Sunshine"? ben, un peu comme le garçon dans le film qui voulait être pilote. Je me suis vite rendue compte que je n'avais pas les capacités requises...


----------



## Patamach (26 Octobre 2006)

Manger des bonbons toute la journ&#233;e, devenir Goldorak et plus tard avoir le pouvoir de faire sortir les filles de playboy dans ma chambre.

Inutile de dire qu'&#224; part l'objectif bonbons dont je n'ai plus rein &#224; carrer les autres n'ont pas encore &#233;t&#233; atteints.


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_si tu as besoin de pi&#232;ces au cas o&#249; tu fracasserais ton Geuled'anorak, je te les vendrais car moi je voulais &#234;tre Albatoor... 

(ah les sylvidres... )_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> Allez, sans rancune (hein le Chat?)
> 
> Moi, petite, je voulais &#234;tre p&#233;dopsychiatre. Marcel Rufo &#233;tait mon idole. Pis un jour, on m'a dit que je devais &#233;tudier la m&#233;decine pour faire &#231;a... alors voil&#224;, j'ai re&#231;u un grand coup dans le ventre... Vous avez vu "little Miss Sunshine"? ben, un peu comme le gar&#231;on dans le film qui voulait &#234;tre pilote. Je me suis vite rendue compte que *je n'avais pas les capacit&#233;s requises...*


Tu m'&#233;tonnes... 

Evite moi, toi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Octobre 2006)

Petit, je voulais &#234;tre justicier masqu&#233;.


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_


Roberto Vendez a dit:



			Alba*TOR*, mon pirate : *ALBATOR !*
 Et les nanas gazeuses c'était les Sylphides, nan ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Ça se dit comment en japonais ?
> _


_

sylvidres... les sylphides, c'est plutôt chez Chopin mon ami... 

et en plus monsieur ne comprend pas que Albatooor est le lancement de Albatooor albatoooor  


 

ps : me fais pas le coup du lapin demain !  13H !! 

_


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_on mixte et on kebab au turc à côté du fox ! _


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Moi je voulai être archéologue comme Indiana Jones



Pareil ....  

Et puis je voulait être dans l'ordre : coiffeuse eek, pilote de F1 (sisi), ingénieur-mécanicien rateau, grand reporter, écrivain ...

Et puis j'ai voulu être photographe et je le suis maintenant !

Mais mon grand rêve c'est d'être à la retraite à 30 ans :king: :style:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2006)

Ben moi en tout cas j'ai pas trop mal r&#233;ussi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben moi en tout cas j'ai pas trop mal réussi.



gigologue ?


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est relatif, tout à fait relatif : vu par les gens d'ici, la Scandinavie commence à Salses..


 

M'en parle pas.. J'habite parfois juste à la frontière (Fitou).. Du mauvais côté donc


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2006)

Quand j'étais petite... Je voulais être Volcanologue comme Haroun Tazieff  Rien que ça... Ca me fascinait ce mec qui s'approchait des volcans, la lave, les couleurs...

Ca me fascine toujours d'ailleurs


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Moi je voulais être gynécologue militaire


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_moi, quand j'ai compris que je n'allais qu'être une merde, un frustré, un pauvre type, un ******* de vendeur de merde, un mauvais photographe, j'ai fait comme mon idole SAS Mok 1er, j'ai fait une demande pour être *modérateur* sur *macgeneration*.:rose::rose::rose:









héhé...    
_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4026077 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, quand j'ai compris que je n'allais qu'être une merde, un frustré, un pauvre type, un ******* de vendeur de merde, un mauvais photographe, j'ai fait comme mon idole SAS Mok 1er, j'ai fait une demande pour être *modérateur* sur *macgeneration*.:rose::rose::rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ça peut te rassurer, les vendeurs FNAC restent les plus compétents en la matière  

Et pis t'es pas un mauvais photographe !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2006)

Dire que t'aurais pu viser modo sur igeneration


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Je voulais aussi être administrateur d'un site porno...

Mais bon, après avoir testé 150 articles plus ou moins fiables, et fais une dizaine de soirée de ventes à domiciles, je me suis recycler ...

Maintenant j'étudie .. avec motivation..


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dire que t'aurais pu viser modo sur igeneration



Ou les deux


----------



## Nexka (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4025979 a dit:
			
		

> _si tu as besoin de pièces au cas où tu fracasserais ton Geuled'anorak, je te les vendrais car moi je voulais être Albatoor...
> 
> (ah les sylvidres... )_





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Alba*TOR*, mon pirate : *ALBATOR !*
> Et les nanas gazeuses c'était les Sylphides, nan ?
> _Ça se dit comment en japonais ?_



  


Hep vous savez qu'Albator :love: , malgré la cicatrice et tout, fait encore plus fantasmer les filles que les pompiers  :love: Rhaaaa Albator :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

Il &#233;tait pas homo albator?

Chuis s&#251;r que si moi, avec toutes ses mani&#232;res, l&#224;...


----------



## Nexka (26 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il était pas homo albator?
> 
> Chuis sûr que si moi, avec toutes ses manières, là...



Mais non mais non, il avait une petite amie qui s'est faite tuer pendant la guerre, d'ailleur je crois que c'est le pére de la nana qui a fillé son vaiseau à Albator.


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_


bobbynountchak a dit:



			Il &#233;tait pas homo albator?

 Chuis s&#251;r que si moi, avec toutes ses mani&#232;res, l&#224;... 



Cliquez pour agrandir...


et alors, si toutes mes idoles &#233;taient homos, qu'est-ce que &#231;a peut bien te foutre ?!! t'as quelque chose contres les homos ?  Hein, t'as quelque chose contre Tintin et Haddock et la Castafiore, Albator et le Capitaine Flam, Alix et Enak, Pif et Hercule, Placid et Muzo, Gribouille et Kaptain Kavern, Sonny & Cher, David et Jonathan, Amok et Bengilli, Chaton et Trollinou, Zarathoustra et mtra, bobbytchaktchak et HeadAche ?!! 

que veux-tu, ces exemples suffiraient pour t'ouvrir les yeux... 




_


----------



## papieralu (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4025996 a dit:
			
		

> Evite moi, toi.



J'crois que cela j'ai compris. Pas besoin de le redire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais non mais non, il avait une petite amie qui s'est faite tuer pendant la guerre, d'ailleur je crois que c'est le pére de la nana qui a fillé son vaiseau à Albator.


Albator, sa gonzesse c'&#233;tait une couverture... 
En fait il se tapait le p&#232;re, c'est pour &#231;a que le vioque lui a fil&#233; son vaisseau tout poucrate.


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2006)

P'tain t'es dur  M'apprendre &#231;a comme &#231;a, sans prendre un minimum de pr&#233;cautions.
Journ&#233;e foutue.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> P'tain t'es dur  M'apprendre &#231;a comme &#231;a, sans prendre un minimum de pr&#233;cautions.
> Journ&#233;e foutue.


Ben quoi?
T'as un truc contre les homos?


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben quoi?
> T'as un truc *contre* les homos?


 

Ben non. Justement. C'est pour ça que ça colle pas généralement


----------



## Patamach (26 Octobre 2006)

Albator à côté de Goldo c'est dla blague.

Petit j'avais eclaté à coups de planitron et korno-fulgure cet andouille d'Albator et l'avais fini noyé au fond de mon bassin à canards.


:style:

:modo:


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Tu as abusé de l'astéro-*H*


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_il a du s'en prendre des fulguro-points dans son Radiavatar... _


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Je voulais être armurier pour Goldorak

Celui-là est génial :love: 



> Renversement/Retrournement
> Opération intermédiaire avant un assemblage avec Vénusiak.


----------



## Patamach (26 Octobre 2006)

L'était mignone Venusiak.
Je l'ai épousé en 78 pour divorcer et me re-marier à Wonder Woman en 85.


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas *le "Météopunch"*, qui n'est pas, comme j'aurai eu tendance à le croire, la boisson au rhum que l'on consomme quand arrivent les pluies tropicales, mais :
> _"Similaire au fulguropoing, mais sans les pointes. Cet arme provoque un plus grand recul de l'adversaire, mais ne pénètrent pas les blindages aussi bien."_
> :love:


_
c'est compréhensible, si tu dilues le Ti'punch avec de l'eau de pluie en grande quantité, ça ne pénêtre plus ton blindage aussi efficacement... :rose:_


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _"Similaire au fulguropoing, mais sans les pointes. Cet arme provoque un plus grand recul de l'adversaire, mais ne pénètrent pas les blindages aussi bien."_



 Forcément si tu te trompes avec le Météopunch, faut pas t'étonner que le Golgothe te mette en trempe .. pfff.. c'est pourtant la base du manuel du super héros ..


----------



## Patamach (26 Octobre 2006)

Ceci dit Goldorak cela manquait totalement de réalisme 
Ainsi, pourquoi Aktarus tournait t'il toujours sur son siège lors de son transfert vers Goldo? 

hein j'vous le demande!!? 

Schéma explicatif:






Il perd un temps fou.
C'est balot.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

Actarus, il &#233;tait homo, non?
Avec toutes ses mani&#232;res, l&#224;...


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

> Go Nagai, le créateur de la série, a explique que ce mouvement apparemment inutile était peut-être du au fait qu'Actarus est un extra-terrestre prudent.



Explications ...


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Actarus, il &#233;tait homo, non?
> Avec toutes ses mani&#232;res, l&#224;...



Le probl&#232;me c'est que Actarus &#233;tait peut-&#234;tre homo, mais Goldorak h&#233;t&#233;ro ...  
Donc forc&#233;ment ils avaient une approche diff&#233;rente du Golgothe ou pire de l'Ant&#233;rak ..

L'explication historique reste &#224; valider, mais les fouilles r&#233;centes donnent quelques id&#233;es de pistes ...


----------



## papieralu (26 Octobre 2006)

Ah oui, je voulais aussi écrire des comptines, mais je vois que cela n'a pas marché...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> Ah oui, je voulais aussi écrire des comptines, mais je vois que cela n'a pas marché...


Je vois pas le rapport avec les homos. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Fabuleux. On a fait le tour, merci de m'aider &#224; m'en rendre compte.
J'aimerais aussi qu'on &#233;vite de me tenter de laver mon linge sale en public.


----------

